# FreeBSD VM + NIC 10Gb



## meirick (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello,

I'm running some FreeBSD VM (10.0 to 11.1) under my ESXi 6.5 Server.
I would like to set one NIC 10Gb with SR-iov feature to passthrough VFs to my FreeBSD VMs, and ussing VLAN to isolate all LAN.

Could you suggest me some NIC fully supported for this configuration?

Thanks.


----------

